# Impossible de lancer X11



## Galphanet (10 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai un problème avec X11:
J'ai OpenOffice, The Gimp, et d'autres applications qui devraient tourner avec X11.

Lorsque je lance l'une d'elles, X11 s'ouvre, l'application en question quitte, et X11 quitte.

Je n'ai pas Xterm qui s'ouvre avec X11, et j'ai essayé de lancer manuellement X11, mais il quitte tout de suite.

Si je lance OpenOffice depuis le terminal, ca me dit cette erreur:

/Applications/openoffice.org1.9.125/program/soffice.bin X11 error: Can't open display: 
   Set DISPLAY environment variable, use -display option
   or check permissions of your X-Server
   (See "man X" resp. "man xhost" for details)

Est-ce que vous pourriez m'aider ... svp

Merci beaucoup,

PS: J'ai fait des recherches, et aucunes solutions proposées n'ont fonctionnées....


----------



## FjRond (11 Septembre 2005)

Peut-être qu'une suppression/réinstallation d'X11 règlerait le problème :
Supprimer /usr/X11R6 et /etc/X11, puis réinstaller X11 et X11-SDK qui se trouvent suur les cd d'installation.


----------



## Galphanet (12 Septembre 2005)

Je viens de tester, mais ca ne fonctionne pas.

Toujours les memes symptomes ...
J'ai maintenant en plus dans le terminal, quand j'ouvre une nouvelle commande:



> Last login: Mon Sep 12 17:18:30 on ttyp1
> Welcome to Darwin!
> -bash: ??: command not found
> mac:~ test$


----------



## Galphanet (16 Septembre 2005)

Solution:
Formatage et réinstallaton totale de Mac OS ...
(meme archiver et réisntaller marche pas)


----------



## Thierry6 (16 Septembre 2005)

et tout simplement si ton .xinitrc est mauvais ?

ouvre le terminal, tape
rm .xinitrc

et relance X11, c'est souvent ça qui empêche X11 de s'ouvrir (reformater et réinstaller MacOs pour faire marcher X11 est un non sens pour moi)


----------



## Galphanet (16 Septembre 2005)

J'avais testé, mais rien a faire ...

Jai tout réinstallé et ca a fait le ménage c bien 

C'est vrai que c'est un non-sens, mais j'en avais absolument besoin, donc voila ...

Merci quand meme ...


----------

